# Looking for info, lots of options on this critter.



## partsguy (Jul 10, 2015)

Howdy y'all. I picked up this here 1981 Huffy-built bike back in May and am getting ready to post it up for sale on my local CL. It has badges from Coast King and a small bike shop. So I'm not sure where it really came from. I had to bring it in to my LBS for something and the guy says that he never saw a Huffy with a frame like this or this particular type of center-pull brakes. I called the customer service line to get a precise date on it, and the second VIN number that should have been on the BB or rear dropout is not there, with no evidence of it ever being there. It does have the Huffman Corporation number on the headtube though.

This frame is taller than any Huffy-built lightweight I have seen. The down tube is unlike anything I've seen. I never thought I'd see an old school Huffy with those brakes or a built-in book rack. It has a nice Suntour shifter assembly and rear deraileur, Shimano front deraileur. Aluminum stem too. Also, the seat post is aluminum, with one side wedged out and a bolt going through the back. 

I figure it's a 1981, based on the date code on the pedals and the expired registration from 1986.

I am curious if I'm right on the 1981 model year and what store sold this when it was new. Why would it have a bike shop badge on the headtube, "Open Road" (a Huffy model name) decals on the top tube, and "Coast King" decals on the seat tube? Is it a fairly rare or uncommon thing to find a Huffy built like this? I know it's a big dollar bike, but what kind of price should I put on it? I think it would be a great seller with fall semester starting soon and this would serve another college student well.

THANK YOU FOR ANY HELP YOU MAY HAVE! MY CURIOSITY IS GETTING THE BETTER OF ME!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 11, 2015)

I believe that's an early-mid-80s Montomery Wards Open Road (my first 10-speed from the early 70s).  
Decent bike, heavy, mine was all steel including side-pull brakes and derailleurs, but many Nitto-made components.  
There are a few examples in the Old Ten Speed Gallery
http://oldtenspeedgallery.com/owner-submitted/joes-montgomery-ward-open-road/#.VaEOG1_HaM8
One guess on the RD is an introduction date of 1976 (Disraeli gears database, but uncertain of the date)
though there will be Suntour manufacturing date code on the RD
http://velobase.com/ViewBrand.aspx?BrandID=b0cbe80a-c06e-4864-a3ab-dac2d4abd9e6

maybe SR (Sun Race or Sun Run) on the brakes?  The lightning bolt in the circle symbol is approved for Japan home market (probably made in Taiwan).  

here's another post dating the RD to an '83 Raleigh Record
http://www.bikeforums.net/classic-v...cord-suntour-u-rear-derailleur-questions.html

the Coast King is probably where the bike was purchased.  It could have been sold by the Burkettsville BS as a refurb, and/or the decal on the head tube was put there to cover up its Montgomery Wards logo.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 11, 2015)

bulldog1935 said:


> I believe that's an early-mid-80s Montomery Wards Open Road (my first 10-speed from the early 70s).
> Decent bike, heavy, mine was all steel including side-pull brakes and derailleurs, but many Nitto-made components.
> There are a few examples in the Old Ten Speed Gallery
> http://oldtenspeedgallery.com/owner-submitted/joes-montgomery-ward-open-road/#.VaEOG1_HaM8
> ...





I don't understand what this bike has to do with Murray. Murray frames were garbage by the 80s. This is a heavy Huffy with clean welds all around. Even the serial number on the headtube starts with "HC". meaning "Huffman Corporation". "Open Road" was a name that was used on Huffy bicycles since the 1960s, on various models sold at various stores, including their own dealers. You owned a Ward's Open Road built by Huffy.

What really throws me off is the general design of the bike. What's the deal with this super tall frame and odd down tube? Was it something high end at the time or a fancy feature used to sell the bike? What about that seat post?


----------



## T-Mar (Jul 11, 2015)

This bicycle is definitely early 1980s based on the quasi-aerodynamic down tube. The aero fad started in 1981 with Shimano's introduction of their AX series of components and died out circa 1985. Forming the centre sections of down tube (and sometimes seat tube) into a flatter, more aerodynamic shape was a prominent feature on many entry level road models during this period. The high end aero models used down tubes, seat tubes and seat says with a proper, teardrop cross-section along their entire length but this required  costly special lugs or fillet brazing. 

While the pedals are dated March 1981 there is a distinct possibility that this is a 1982 model. It could take months for components to get though the distribution channels, especially when overseas sources are involved, and manufacturers typically started building the new models months in advance of the new calendar year. Besides the derailleurs, the SR stem will also have a date code, below the insertion mark.

I'm a bit surprised to see an Open Road model name. Huffy typically assigned wind connected names for their aerodynamic models (i.e. Wind, Wind International, Lightwind, Aerowind, etc.)


----------



## partsguy (Jul 11, 2015)

T-Mar said:


> This bicycle is definitely early 1980s based on the quasi-aerodynamic down tube. The aero fad started in 1981 with Shimano's introduction of their AX series of components and died out circa 1985. Forming the centre sections of down tube (and sometimes seat tube) into a flatter, more aerodynamic shape was a prominent feature on many entry level road models during this period. The high end aero models used down tubes, seat tubes and seat says with a proper, teardrop cross-section along their entire length but this required  costly special lugs or fillet brazing.
> 
> While the pedals are dated March 1981 there is a distinct possibility that this is a 1982 model. It could take months for components to get though the distribution channels, especially when overseas sources are involved, and manufacturers typically started building the new models months in advance of the new calendar year. Besides the derailleurs, the SR stem will also have a date code, below the insertion mark.
> 
> I'm a bit surprised to see an Open Road model name. Huffy typically assigned wind connected names for their aerodynamic models (i.e. Wind, Wind International, Lightwind, Aerowind, etc.)




There was one high bike, it may have been the Aerowind, that was made in limited numbers and came in gold or bronze, and all of the features you described. I don't see them for sale very often and they tend to sell for a decent amount. Do you think this may be a collectible lightweight?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 11, 2015)

thank you for the info on the serial no. I didn't know Huffy used the name - search didn't turn itup for me - the remaining graphics match Wards open roads on internet photos  
It's very typical for dates to precede the model year - my '77 Raleigh was made in Nottingham in May 76
the bike says Open Road on the top tube


----------



## T-Mar (Jul 11, 2015)

partsguy said:


> There was one high bike, it may have been the Aerowind, that was made in limited numbers and came in gold or bronze, and all of the features you described. I don't see them for sale very often and they tend to sell for a decent amount. Do you think this may be a collectible lightweight?




The Aerowind used the quasi-aero frame with the down and seat tubes flattened in the middle, though it was a champagne colour. The groupset was only Shimano Adamas AX, which was two steps down from Dura-Ace AX and was intended for upper, entry level bicycles. Circa 1983, it cost $200. Personally, I don't consider them collectible but everybody has a different opinion on what fits that category.

Reportedly, Huffy did have a Dura-Ace AX equipped model called the Aero, though I've never seen one, so I can't comment on whether it used a proper aero tubeset. The Aero reportedly sold for the bargain price of only $250, which was far less than any other Dura-Ace AX equipped bicycle with a proper aero tubeset or even the just the Dura-Ace AX group. Consequently, there were probably some severe cost reductions elsewhere and the most logical place is the frame itself. I imagine the Aero quickly sold out, with customers buying them for the group and tossing the frame. A complete Aero would be a rare bicycle and considered collectible based on the Dura-Ace AX group alone. While not a popular group in is day, it was very advanced and performed extremely well.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm thinking an asking price of $150 might be a fair market value. Considering the cost of similarly equipped used bicycles and the cost of new and used Wall-World garbage.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 11, 2015)

Here are some pictures of my Huffy Aerowind which is I believe the same frame set with slightly better components.  Also has had some of the Aerowind componets replaced as they were not usable.  For what its worth I bought it on E-Bay for about $45 including shipping. Roger


----------



## partsguy (Jul 11, 2015)

How much was shipping? I also notice the pedals have been replaced with some newer ones.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 11, 2015)

I have the original Adamas AX pedals but they ride weird.  The Adamas group has a 3 piece crankset but used a BMX bottom bracket with a BMX 3 piece conversion kit.  The Adamas group wasn't used a lot so it is hard to find replacements.  It also used a lot of plastic in the parts which was not plastic very good and got killed by sun light.  On the Aerowind at least they are 9/16 pedals.  Shipping was about half of the price just under $25 and the bike ended up being $20.50.  Roger


----------



## partsguy (Jul 11, 2015)

rhenning said:


> I have the original Adamas AX pedals but they ride weird.  The Adamas group has a 3 piece crankset but used a BMX bottom bracket with a BMX 3 piece conversion kit.  The Adamas group wasn't used a lot so it is hard to find replacements.  It also used a lot of plastic in the parts which was not plastic very good and got killed by sun light.  On the Aerowind at least they are 9/16 pedals.  Shipping was about half of the price just under $25 and the bike ended up being $20.50.  Roger




You got a steal, Roger. That would have brought a lot more sold here locally. We do have a lot of good bike trails and college campuses so maybe that explains our resale values?


----------



## rhenning (Jul 12, 2015)

I live in southern WI and the bike came from either Albert Lea or Austin MN.  Roger


----------

